# Install hang on a Thecus 5200 PRO



## leenooks (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I'm another new person to FreeBSD (have been a linux user for over 18 years) and I've been drawn to FreeBSD because of a few projects (pfSense, FreeNAS).

So, I've successfully installed my own FreeBSD virtual machine, setup PXE boot and also enabled console installations - which all work very well with my virtual machines.

I'm now trying to install FreeBSD on my thecus (I want to use ZFS), and I cant get past the boot process (where the same boot/install process works fine on my virtual machine installs). The Thecus only has a serial console, and I can successfully PXE boot, press the initial enter to start the boot (for the install), and it gets to:


```
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1496650305 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
hptrr0: [ITHREAD]
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4423680 bytes at 0xc0f6dfe0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
```

And just sits there doing nothing (I'm connected via the serial console).

I've tried many different install approaches, PXE boot+serial, USB using unetbootin (however got no output on the serial port), Using the FREENAS 7.1 embedded image on the USB key and on another hard drive, and if I do get any output, it stops around the same location.

Yes, I'm using the i386 (not 64bit), and I've tried FreeBSD 8.0 and FreeNAS 7.1 images.

Unfortunately, I can successfully get a Linux machine going (with a serial console), but I want to give FreeBSD a go - for ZFS 

I don't know enough about FreeBSD to know what it is doing next, and what could be the problem, any tips would be appreciated.

...deon


----------



## mobsta (Apr 2, 2014)

I've run into the exact same problem with the same Thecus devices. If anyone has a solution it would be greatly appreciated, I think this box would make a better UTM than it does a NAS.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't you have to tell it to use the serial console?  There was just a post on one of the mailing lists... but I don't recall which.  Maybe add -D to /boot.config?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2014)

You need to edit /etc/ttys and enable getty(8) for ttyu0. Logins over serial aren't enabled by default.

25.6. Setting Up the Serial Console



			
				leenooks said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm using the i386 (not 64bit), and I've tried FreeBSD 8.0 and FreeNAS 7.1 images.


Please use a _supported_ version of FreeBSD. FreeBSD 8.0 went end-of-life in November 2010.


----------



## mobsta (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm using USB keyboard + VGA method and it still hangs in the exact same spot.

I should mention that I'm trying to install pfSense-memstick-2.1-RELEASE-i386-20130911-1815 which is the latest available at the moment.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2014)

mobsta said:
			
		

> I'm using USB keyboard + VGA method and it still hangs in the exact same spot.
> 
> I should mention that I'm trying to install pfSense-memstick-2.1-RELEASE-i386-20130911-1815 which is the latest available at the moment.


And I should mention PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD.


----------

